

JINS MEME, smart glasses you want to wear - kgarten
https://www.jins-jp.com/jinsmeme/

======
hobs
Might want to link to [https://www.jins-jp.com/jinsmeme/en/](https://www.jins-
jp.com/jinsmeme/en/) as that is the english version of the site.

Also, unlike GG this seems just like a bunch of sensors that communicate with
a smartphone app(like a Nike Move), not really in the same league.

~~~
kgarten
Thanks. posted the new link (didn't see the English translation first). Yes,
true it's not a full fledged smartphone strapped to the head, yet I think the
categorization of smart glasses is ok.

Did not want to compare them to GG. Yet, as you mentioned them. I think Meme
has a higher possibility to get popular ... I have a Glass and while I applaud
the engineering skills and the pioneer spirit Google shows, it's far away from
a commercial product. I don't want another device that vibrates when I get an
email ... :) Meme on the other hand has real potential in my opinion.

~~~
hobs
I think that at first glance I dismissed the product, but in light of your
comments I could see it become more popular on a price standpoint and a clear
"I am not going to be able to violate your privacy" standpoint.

However, it may just by my personal experience, but most of the people I have
seen wearing that type of device are health/status conscious older white
people, which I would think would limit their market.

